# Be careful



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like this clown on AP is going trough your private messages. I used "contact seller" link and sent my phone to the seller, but instead got infraction for "posting my personal info". I got contact info from others without any problems and sent it before also
I am 100% sure that I did not use "Quick Reply" option.
What is wrong with this guy?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

sig said:


> What is wrong with this guy?


A LOT  lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's ok


I can't even go on AP thru Hong Kong internet service provider... it said I am a hacker and shouldn't approach the site


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea hes a weirdo who just likes to flex his power it took me 3 attempts just to make an account, ive already had 2 infractions makes me laugh i guess he didnt learn his lesson from the last time he was hacked. I dont see how his site does so well and has so many sponsors with his "site nazi" antics i love how you cant contact him to dispute your infractions hes probably a little guy with a napoleon complex.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> hacked. I dont see how his site does so well and has so many sponsors with his "site nazi" antics .


It just because we do not have enough SW guys here

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Yes, it is. Don't understand so many LFS sponsors he got?
I believe many SW guys like chat in here and post an ad over there only,
due it can get reply from there. (just like me)


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

We really need to get the word out that gtaa is the place to be, can he even legally read through peoples private messages?


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Tell me about it. I almost had enough with AP, he bans you for most stupid reasons, I got banner for 2 weeks in last 2 months. I think more and more people are getting fed up with his approach and beeing to strict. I agree we need more SW guys here.Some sponsors told me personally that he has issues.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not like AP due to his attitude but all SW guys post thier ad there, so what choice do we have unless we all cooperate and use GTAA instead. This way many will stop using AP since it will become boring.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

for all the correct reasons above we dont and will not advertise there. many sponsors have also pulled out in the last year or so.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Overall, more saltwater "discussion" here, than over there. Mostly just shipment updates and buy/sell on AP.

That said, I don't feel it is horribly appropriate to bash another forum on our forum here. So try and keep it civil with no personal attacks, etc. (I have edited some posts in this thread to reflect this). Thanks guys.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea i find that gtaa is a better source for info,not to mention most of the people on here are very helpful and friendly.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

A merit in their classifieds is, you can attach a pic just beside your ad.
But gtaa have to click on an ad and see the pic in your post.
All of us should post in here first for support gtaa.
I hope Gtaa can get more sponsors.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

We don't have any sponsers, we live purely off donations by users (which isn't much btw!). The site is free to all and we will strive to keep it that way as long as it is feasible to do so.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

One thing you can do folks is to encourage your LFS to post updates here too


----------

